# 3d target card help needed



## 2putt4par (Mar 24, 2006)

If your local pro shop doesen't have them, (1st choice) then Lancaster Archery, they have almost everything.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rhinehart has pics of all their targets with the scoring rings on their website that you could print out and laminate.


----------



## HARTMAN25 (Feb 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lancaster Archery carries them. They are made by Third Hand Archery.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

We have both card holders!!!

www.collinsoutdoors.com


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

just get them from lancaster or archerywarehouse and maybe a pro shop around u.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.bossproshops.com/archery/3d.htm


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

TheDuckBuster said:


> I was wandering where you could buy the shot placement card things for the Mckenzie and Rhinehart targets. Also please dont just tell me they are useless and to just use binos because the shoot i am entering in doesnt allow the use of binos or range finders. So i dont care where it is just as long as i can buy a set of each i am happy
> 
> Thanks, Wesley


Unfortunately the ones for the McKenzie targets are in fact useless these days. Since the Mckenzies are now made by Delta, the rings are no longer in the same spots as they used be with the old style McKenzie targets. The Rinehart cards; however, are still a good tool to use.


----------

